# Ruby and Fluffy Mark II



## PepnFluff (Jan 1, 2009)

Well as it's a fresh new year, I'm starting a fresh new blog for the two bunners. 

Here's a link to last years here

I shall try my darndest to keep this updated weekly! 

No blog can be complete with out pictures, so here are some! 







Gnar My Stick Fool!

This ^ Is Ruby Tate, She HATES people, except when you come baring craisins, mint or anytreat for that matter. She Is the master of hide and please don't seek me and her age is currently unknownÂ but she appears young, maybe one?....She was adopted by me from the SPCA. Her totally disregard for non treat bearing humans most probably come from her past and how she was handled and frightened by her past owners (young children). 




I dissaprove, how dare you interupt my rattle throwing!

^ Fluffy Thistle Oxymoron Kral Evans, Fluffy is a kind old man, hes nearly 6Â and Is addicted to licking (not that I complain) He's a real sweety pie and he's my heart bun! I got him 3 years ago on March 21st. Fluff is a very dainty old man and Is a total escape artist, being able to get out of nearly any enclosure! He loves parsley and hay, he goes nuts for it! 

Anyhoo those are my bunners, I'm trying to expand my brood but theres the slight issue of Mother...I'm sure if I turned up with one and invented a tragic and heartfelt story she would allow me to keep it..onder:

Here are just some more pictures of my sweets.

Ninja Rabbit.






Gaurding the food bowl after the birds tried eating it, Ruby promptley chased them away!






Ru Fu on "her" throne.




.

Enjoy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, aren't they so cute! Love the pics! Thanks for showing them.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 3, 2009)

Their head's have swollen to the size of balloons after hearing that compliment. No problem, there shall be more to come!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 6, 2009)

My weekly posting! Hopefully this keeps up haha.

Nothing that drastic's happened this week besides......Learning that my rabbits are geniuses who can spin on command with the flick of the wrist, but you MUST be holding a pellet otherwise they don't give a stuff lol. I do have a video of them doing it in unison hehe, it's too cute. But photobucket turns my videos into pictures?....

Their Hay only dietis going very well, hence making them CRAZY for hay lol. Once I've figured out the photobucket thing I shall post one it's quite humerous haha. They're having lovely big hay filled poo's with no hair!! 

Anyway Pirates Of the Carribean is on t.v so I must watch so I'll just add some pictures for this bloggy wog.

It's quite Ruby heavy as she's the big poser lol.

****WARNING FLUFFY BUNNY PICTURE HEAVY****

Mmm, my post.






Look at tad squished there luvvy.






Tarpaulin Jumping, it's the new rage!






Being hit by a pan however is not.






Hay Muncher






Tongue Alert!






Startled much?






Fluff bum's first apperance!






Nummy hay tubes!






There they all are, next week shall be more Fluffy picture friendly hehe.

Ciao Amici's!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 6, 2009)

I like your lop very cute. And the old fella is so funny.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 6, 2009)

:shock: I didn't know your rabbits were THAT cute?! Time for a trip down the country I think, so I can steal them!


The tarp climbing pics are so funny lol!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh they are arn't they but they counteract their cuteness with things like uncontrollable pooping, peeing in their bed and being gobble guts haha. 

We could meet in Masterton, neutral territory and about half way? But you have to bring Sakura 

Yea the tarp jumping was quite humerus, I need to figure how to upload videos so you can see it!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm up late tonight doing my stupid tax rebates, which I have no idea how to do and don't no what the heck half these worrd mean and the silly phone help desk are useless, all I'm getting is this Indian lady repeating herself over and over not answering any of my questions!

Anyhoo, I'm completely over it so decided I should update my bloggy woggy (scuze the random wafflyness of my writing I've consumed some alcomehole and I tend to go wafffly lol. 

On the bunner wunners front, I awoke to this lovely surprise today. When I went to feed/sweep them, they had tipped their WHOLE litter tray over the floor and it didn't help that it was very very full as I'd run out of litter (I've got some now tho) Their whole bottom layer was like a HUGE litter tray which was rather foul. 

Ruby, my Albert Einstein jnr is so incredibly smart and spins extremly quickly with the flick of a wrist, she even interprets filling the water bowl as it and spins round lol. Fluffy has also grasped it incredibly well, who said you can't teach a old dog new tricks aye But he is a little bit slower turning round. He's a gentleman now and they don't rush so tis all ok. 

I feel as though I'm rambling so I should go eat some dinner before having to get up super early to see if i've won this auction for a new phone seems mines hitting the hay. Plus get to work super early to strip rooms before connections come in. Gah, I should just quit and stay on RO eating boysenberries all day as I have a huge amount seems I got 3 big punnets for $3.00 Yay for berry season hehe. I need to shut up lol.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I'm not really keeping up with this new years resolution thing am I :? Sooo I shall up date! Sadly no pictures as my camera cord is buried beneath the tip that is my room  

The bunnies have been....average? They have sore hocks the poor we bubbas, they went to the vet and got some cream which didn't do much at all  The vet seems to think they will harden up into callouses?.... 

They have been quite neglected exercise wise, as I've been SUPER busy. They seem to have forgotten all forms of litter training but would get a 1st place in poop making award  Human wise, schools back next wednesday :grumpy: gah were did the 12 weeks go!! The only positive is stationary shopping! :biggrin2: And I think I have Lotus again this year for english! She's like the most awesomest teacher and we get on really well so thats good, plus she owes me a block of chocolate hehe


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 17, 2009)

A note from teh bunny napper known as MyLOVEABLES!!:

If you received this message your bunny have been napped.. 



Even though you see your bunny it is not YOURS... it is a look alike of your bunners..

so g'luck finding your real bunny


Love The bunny napper.


x


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 17, 2009)

I WANA SEE THEIR ENCLOSURE!!! IT LOOSK SOO COOL 

pweese?!

x


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 17, 2009)

YES I HAVe COMMeNTed!


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 27, 2009)

My last few posts havn't had pictures so I thought it was time for some. It's very fluffy heavy as he seems to be the only bun producing decent photos haha.






He's all damp looking as I was de-fluffing him, he didn't like it lol.






giving Mummy kisses.






Those eyeballs look awful tasty.






Sharing a secret.






Grooming.






He like's to be well preened hehe.






In the petrified nail clipping position LOL.






How dare you interupt me slave!






Ruby with PMS haha, she was very grumpy.

Next time it will be Ruby heavy, I promise, but I promised to update this weekly...LOL


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome

come on!! thats not fair! i want more pictures. i shall keep demanding until i get more.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 27, 2009)

tch tch tch.. its been around 11 hrs and you still havent updated... tusk tusk tusk 

i juts loooooove your cage just to let you know again


----------



## Numbat (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol! Patience Prisca!

We want some photos of those gorgeous bunns!!!!!! NOW! :biggrin2:


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 28, 2009)

Impatient children! Settle Prisca haha. Well I'm sick and am rather bored of lying in my bed since 8.30 last night, its 3.00 now :/ I'm thinking I will rather slowly go and clean there cage and take some pictures, then maybe update. But I really need to find my glasses as my eyes are really sore, before I do anything else


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Phoebe,
I think it's time for an update on these adorable bunny's that I've seen over the webcam.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 13, 2009)

*well come on!!!

hurry it up won't you?!?!

:rollseyes:rollseyes:rollseyes
*


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 14, 2009)

I actually have pictures! Some I really like, but it takes so long to get them up on photobucket, resize them, copy, paste etc haha. Maybe I'm just lazy? I'll try and do them tomorrow, whilst I'm waiting for people to come get some hay and pellets that I've begun to sell!:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2009)

i can't see the pics


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 14, 2009)

You can't see any of the pictures? Oh no! Um, I actually have no idea why lol. If I get round to finding my battery charger, I might upload some more pictures tonight so hopefully you can see those ones.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 18, 2009)

MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:


> *well come on!!!
> 
> hurry it up won't you?!?!
> 
> ...




i know i know.... you're on geo camp but 


MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:


> *well come on!!!
> 
> hurry it up won't you?!?!
> 
> ...




aha! lol


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 12, 2009)

Here comes... Prisca being impatient again.

I thought u were going to update this weekly...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 12, 2009)

[align=center]PHOEBE we need an update
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 11, 2009)

:bump


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 12, 2009)

bump bump bump bump!!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 12, 2009)

Shoot! Haven't updatedpictures since Feburary.......Lazy much? Right well I need to buy some batteries so my camera can be plugged in but I'll do a written update for you guys  

So Ruby - Still hates people, but in the year I've had Rubes her personality has bloomed  she's so cheeky!Even though she doesn't likepeoples I'm happy tojust provide her with a loving home and that shes happy too And Instead of having there food container closed up next to their abode I've had to put it up high because she tears the lid of it :O And i've managed to borrow a x-pen? off a friend so they have been able to go out of the grass and nibble which they both love. 

Fluffy - Still a soppy bum, he's turning 7 in March :O My boys all grown up! He's caught on to Ruby's cheekyness and has begun to follow Ruby onto the roof which scares the bejeepers out of me! I've patched the fence numerous timesbut each time Ruby finds a way through! CHEEKY! Were all going away for a holiday to my Grandads during the holidays to housesit and look after his dogs so me and the bun's are going to go stay and they have a wendy house my Grandad has fixed up for them to stay in which is so cute  

Moi - School finished yesterday so I have 3 exams which finish up on the 27th the holidays for 13 weeks  Very excited! I'm getting my restricted on the 23rd so I can now legally drive by myself hehe totally amped! I went to Europe from April-May and had an amazing time and saw some beautiful things I went from Seoul, London, Venice, Sorrento, Capri, Positano, Pompeii, Rome, Florence, Pisa, Paris then back toLondon then home. And i'm getting a cockatiel, I used to have one called Ohlly who passed away last year so I'm going to get one in January which i'm very excited about 

How is everyone else doing? How are your bunnies, animals and families? And I'll get piccies up soon  P txt me to remind me!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 13, 2009)

HAH yup, lazy lazy. SLACKER.

Well I'm glad the buns and yourself is doing fine.
Coming up to Auckland anytime soon, by any chance?

I would text ya buuuuuuuuuut.. you're TELECOM! (BROOO)

So here's a reminder!

PHOEBE.. WE.. WANT.. PPPPIIIIIICCCCCCCCCTTUURREEES.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 14, 2009)

:waiting::stikpoke


----------

